# Leap Into The Void - Massive unlimited



## Mikael Adle (Oct 23, 2013)

Dear vi-control readers
Let me introduce you to
Leap Into The Void - Massive unlimited subscription







Massive unlimited is about an ongoing soundlaboratory process with no boundaries.
Massive unlimited (currently 340 presets) runs as a one time fee unlimited subscription. You'll get instant access to the complete collection and then all future sounds that will be added on a somewhat regular basis as time allows.

The larger part of Massive unlimited contains soundscapes, sequenced sounds, experiments and also pads, synths, plucks, leads, bass and more.
The sounds are added in smaller clusters using a theme, a character or a specific design technique worth exploring. As more sounds are added the subscription fee will rise.
This soundlaboratory process started with the "ground constellation", a collection of 50 sounds.
New sounds are added in smaller collections called Clusters which usually contains somewhere between 10-20 sounds. (Atm theres been twenty-one update clusters and the complete collection contains 340 sounds).


Sign on to the Massive unlimited subscription and get Massive sounds with no boundaries.


Listen to demos from the complete collection.




Thanks for reading

Mikael Adle
Leap Into The Void


----------



## Mikael Adle (Oct 24, 2013)

Cluster three is taking form.
Uploaded new demo "Staccato Of Contra Poly". Single preset demo holding C#2 for Massive unlimited upcoming Cluster three.

Please have a listen.



No fx no limiter no automation or any processing.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Oct 24, 2013)

Here we go.
New demo up "Amons Pleasure", single preset demo for Massive unlimited Cluster three.

Please have a listen.



A small amount of limiter on the output. No other fx and no automation.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Oct 25, 2013)

Uploaded new demo "Monster And Hedonism" for Massive unlimited Cluster three.
The demo shows two presets "Monster And Formant" and "Hedonism Of Pulse".
First preset (first part) is a sustained C#2 plus some added higher notes. Second preset (second part) is basically the same, one octave higher.

Please have a listen.



A small amount of limiter on the output. No other fx or automation.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Oct 26, 2013)

Uploaded "Beat Phase" single preset demo holding F2 for Massive unlimited Cluster Three (getting closer to release).
Small amount of limiter on the output. No fx, no automation.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cluster Three released.

The third cluster of presets for Massive unlimited subscription has now been released.

A dive into the flavour of sequenced distorted polyrhythmic industrial rave if you wish. 18 new sounds making it now a total of 88 sounds. Price is still at € 14.95 but it gets closer to a change.

Please have a listen to examples of whats included in this update.




Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 7, 2014)

Working on cluster four.

Focusing on sequenced noise.



One preset demo "Sample And Hold Kalabalik" (one Massive instance) with automation of the macro knobs. No fx but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 7, 2014)

Uploaded new demo "Smoke Of The Elves" for Massive unlimited Cluster four.



One preset "Smoke Of The Elves" (one Massive instance) with no automation and no fx but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 9, 2014)

Added new demo "Massive Error". Perhaps illustrating a broken modular system of some sort or, not enough patch-cords.



Single preset showcase with automation. No fx but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 13, 2014)

Uploaded new demo "Bipolar" for Massive unlimited Cluster four.



Single preset showcase, holding D3 and automating the macro knobs.
No fx but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 14, 2014)

Added new demo "Engelbrektsupproret" for Massive unlimited Cluster four.
Single preset holding C#2. No automation and no external fx but a small amount of limiter on the output.



Engelbrektsupproret is the name of a middle-aged historical "riot" in Sweden back in 1434 because of raised tax pressure among other things.

Direct sound cloud link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... tsupproret


Expect the release of Cluster four within a day or two, which also means the price will go up.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 16, 2014)

Cluster Four released.

Cluster Four for Massive unlimited has now been released. 24 sounds with a theme of sequenced noise. _(The complete collection now contains 112 sounds)._
The sounds in cluster four reminds to some degree of what you can get from analog modular systems using frequency modulation, sample & hold, distortion etc. along with complex modulations.
This is an area that will be explored more (in a later cluster) as first of all, it’s incredibly amusing to design them but also because the possibilities are quite stunning within the ”limited” semi-modular structure Massive has on offer.

Please have a listen to examples of whats included in this update.



All sounds in the demos come from Massive unlimited Cluster Four with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 7, 2014)

Working on Cluster Five. Pads (subtly evolving/bread and butter).

"Plagal Helkadens".
Single preset chord sequence.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 8, 2014)

Added new single preset demo "E Major Seven" for Cluster Five, holding E maj7 (adding one note at a time).
Among other modulations theres a very subtle amp feedback (side chained to macro knob 7 to be able to set the amount) modulated by a performer which amount in turn is modulated by a evolving envelope.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 10, 2014)

Uploaded new single preset demo "Evolving Dvorak op54" for Cluster Five.
Stretched excerpt from A. Dvorak Waltz op54.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 13, 2014)

Uploaded new demo "Högsommarnattsvisa" (excerpt) for Massive unlimited Cluster Five.
Two presets used with no fx but a small amount of limiter on the output.



Composer: Olle Adolphson.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 15, 2014)

Cluster Five released.

Cluster Five is here featuring 12 subtly evolving pads.
_(The complete collection now contains 124 sounds)._


Please have a listen to examples of whats included in this update.



All sounds in the demos come from Massive unlimited Cluster Five with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 17, 2014)

Working on Cluster Six >8o featuring dark luring soundscapes.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 19, 2014)

Please find first demo of Cluster Six, called "Cluster Six".
As mentioned, it features dark luring soundscapes that also can be tweaked extensively, should you wish.
Three preset demo (mostly based on one), with no fx but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 20, 2014)

Cluster Six is taking form.
Uploaded new demo "Flight Of Termination". Single preset soundscape with automation of the macro knobs.
No fx but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 24, 2014)

Uploaded new Cluster Six demo called "Luring Omen", based on the preset with same name.
Two preset live performance (recording one preset at a time) using Maschine controller to control Massive inside Logic.
No fx but a limiter on the output.

Please have a listen.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-void/luring-omen


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 25, 2014)

Cluster Six released.

Cluster Six for Massive unlimited is here featuring 10 dark luring soundscapes.

Please have a listen to examples of whats included in this update.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... luster-six

All sounds come from Cluster Six with no fx but a limiter on the output.

_The complete collection now contains 134 sounds_


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 25, 2014)

Please find a up to date patch list pdf http://liv.mikaeladle.se/docs/MassiveUnlimitedPatchlistAndComments.pdf (here) with descriptions of each of the 134 sounds and explanations of the macro assignments.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Apr 18, 2014)

Excellent piece of art by composer Julian Cafarella using the sounds from Massive unlimited and Enchantment Of Absynth.


Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/julian-cafarella/fragments_x


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 2, 2014)

Are you planning to add more to this?


----------



## clarkus (Jul 2, 2014)

Great work!

Two ?'s from me:

- Are you including any bass instruments?

- Will these drop into Massive in a searchable way? Meaning in there metadata that Massive recognizes so the sounds will fit into their hierarchy of search categories?

One of the nice things about that synth is way you can search for stuff by category. The only synth I know like it in that way is Omnisphere.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 2, 2014)

kitekrazy @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> Are you planning to add more to this?


Absolutely. I have plans for many "clusters" to come.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 2, 2014)

clarkus @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> Great work!
> 
> Two ?'s from me:
> 
> ...



Thanks.
The majority of sounds are soundscapes, sequenced sounds and experimental sounds but, yes, there are a couple of basses included aswell.
All sounds are tagged bankname/type/subtype/mode. All sounds also have a detailed description in the comment textfield on the attributes tab.
If you want to read the descriptions you can download the patch list and comments pdf http://liv.mikaeladle.se/MassiveUnlimitedPatchlistAndComments.pdf (here.)


----------



## clarkus (Jul 2, 2014)

Does this mean that when a user downloads your patches they will show up, searchable, in the appropriate categories in Massive?

Are you saying that for that to happen users have to enter data?


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 3, 2014)

clarkus @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> Does this mean that when a user downloads your patches they will show up, searchable, in the appropriate categories in Massive?


Yes, you can search in every possible way available.
1. Bankname/type/subtype/mode.
2. Preset name (A Magnificent Preset).

3. You can also search for any keyword in the metadata including the comments field. I'll give you an example.
(Please check the pdf from the link above to follow).
3:1. The comment for the first preset alphabetically (A Magnificent Preset) begins with a short explanation of the sound: "Noise sequence with res sweep and what not. Modulation frenzy."
3:2. To find this preset from the browser by using keywords you can type "frenzy" in the search field and it will appear.

4. You can also search for "leap into the void" and/or "Mikael Adle" etc. which is part of the metadata.

(the above is btw available as standard in all Leap Into The Void sound sets).



> Are you saying that for that to happen users have to enter data?


No. Everything is already included and set up properly and ready to go.

Hope this helps.
If you have further questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 17, 2014)

Working on "Cluster Seven".
Rhythm is the theme. Design techniques are varied.

Please have a listen to the first example based on comb and noise.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-void/protector

Single preset with no fx but a small amount of limiter on the output.

_-)


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 18, 2014)

New example demo up called "Ozone".
Single preset with no fx but a small amount of limiter on the output.

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-void/ozone


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 23, 2014)

New demo example up called "Cardinal Directions" created using a single preset with automation of the macro knobs.

A short note about the preset. The initial sound is based on two "noise" sources. Osc 1 using the Luna waveform which is phase modulated and the murmur noise source.
They create one sequenced pattern each. The performers used uses a extended length technique so the sequencers have 32 steps instead of 16 which makes it possible to create more varied patterns. They are also routed to one filter each which makes it possible for even more variation. Filters used are Lowpass 4 and Bandpass, both modulated by a third performer. Filter cut modulation amount is controlled by one of the macro knobs.
Another macro knob is assigned to morph the source and crossfades the two noise sources with osc 2 and 3 which is a bass/lead sound.
Theres extensive morphing possibilities in several directions, hence the title "Cardinal Directions".

No fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... directions


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 24, 2014)

Cluster 7 is taking form and getting close to be released. With this release, the fee will also go up.

Added new demo called "Paradiddle Geist".
Single preset with automation of the macro knobs.
It shares similar background story as the former "Cardinal directions".
No fx used whatsoever.

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... ddle-geist


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 30, 2014)

Morphing a la carte.
Demo using one preset with automation of the macro knobs.
It is called "Cardinal D Times Square" and shares similar story as the preset "Cardinal Directions" in above post with added morphing possibilities times square.
Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... mes-square

No fx used whatsoever.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Aug 3, 2014)

Cluster seven released.

Rhythm is the theme.
Cluster Seven contains 18 new sounds that are based on a extended length technique you can find in for example "Figure Theme" from Thou Serpent Continuum. The main sources of this cluster come from noise with added amp feedback. All sounds are sequenced and can be morphed extensively.
The character of the initial sounds leans towards industrial but should fit any percussive noise enthusiast and, with a slight twist on one of the macro knobs you'll have a bass, a lead, a soundscape and more.

In a couple of days the subscription fee will go up so it is a good opportunity to subscribe. The complete collection now contains 152 presets.

Please have a listen to the demos.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... ster-seven


----------



## Mikael Adle (Aug 4, 2014)

Working on "Cluster Eight".

The theme for this cluster is mallets and also a couple of plucked strings sounds.

Composed a first demo containing marimba, vibraphone and a chorus guitar sound. Pads and soundscape in the track are also from Massive unlimited.

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-void/arise

No fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Aug 4, 2014)

New composition for Cluster Eight added called "Sweet E and M".
Demo is made using a single preset (guitar sound) that is morphed into a flute-ish pad sound towards the end.

Please have a listen.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-void/sweet-e-and-m

No fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Aug 5, 2014)

Added new demo track for Cluster Eight called "Cinema" based on a fantasy vibes sound and a marimba sound. All sounds heard in the demo come from Massive unlimited. No fx but a small amount of limiter on the output.

Please enjoy "Cinema".



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-void/cinema


----------



## Mikael Adle (Aug 7, 2014)

Cluster eight released

Mallets and plucked strings is the theme.
Cluster eight contains 14 new sounds with focus on mallets and plucked strings. Many of which can be morphed into pads and other colors.
The subscription fee will go up to €24.95 in a couple of hours so still a chance to join now for €19.95.

Please have a listen to the sound cloud demos.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... ster-eight

All sounds heard in the demos come from Massive unlimited with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Aug 19, 2014)

Added new composition (based on sounds from the complete collection) called "Bright Sunny day".
Cinema for the ears.

Please enjoy.



All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Aug 20, 2014)

I've made available to everyone who is interested to check the Logic 9 demo project plus preset for the demo tune Cardinal D Times Square.
Please download and check it out.

The complete demo is made using only one preset.
Find the Logic project and preset here

You can listen to the tune below.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... mes-square


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 2, 2014)

Working on "Cluster Nine".

Theme for this cluster is drums and percussion, with a emphasis on noise clicks and glitch.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Oct 1, 2014)

Percussive elements is the theme.

First demo for "Cluster Nine" called "Hew Out".

Please enjoy.




Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-void/hew-out

All sounds heard come from cluster nine with no fx but a small amount of limiter on the output.

_-)


----------



## Mikael Adle (Oct 2, 2014)

Added new demo for Massive unlimited Cluster Nine called "Ceramic Traveller Shaper".

It starts with a mallet kind of sound which self resonates and is very velocity sensitive to get the playing character.
Two click/glitchy sequenced sounds comes in, followed by kick drum, koto (cluster eight), snare and lastly a pad sound also from a former cluster.
All sounds come from Massive unlimited. No fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... ler-shaper


----------



## Mikael Adle (Oct 8, 2014)

/\~O

Cluster Nine is getting close to release. It features drums, percussion, clicks, glitch and several rhythmic sequences.

Take a short moment and have a listen to the latest demo showcasing rhythmic sequences, kick, snares and hi hat. All sounds heard come from Cluster Nine. No fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-void/kneglotrop

Enjoy.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Oct 9, 2014)

/\~O

New demo up called "Three" with clicks, sequenced rhythm, kick, snare and another click sound towards the end that is morphed into a metal object.

It is divided into three different parts to try to reveal the diversity and show some of the possibilities.

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-void/three

All sounds heard come from Cluster Nine. No fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output. Automation is from the assigned macro faders.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Oct 10, 2014)

Cluster nine released

Cluster Nine has seen the light.
This is the biggest cluster as of yet and contains 32 presets.
The theme for Cluster Nine is drums, percussion, clicks and glitch. Both one-shots and rhythmic sequences. The click etc. sounds are tagged as ”percussion”.
Massive unlimited complete collection now contains 198 presets.

If you haven’t had a listen already, heres the demos for Cluster Nine.



https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... uster-nine

Massive continues to amaze.

All sounds heard in the demos come from Massive unlimited with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.

Hope you enjoy

Mikael Adle
Leap Into The Void


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 6, 2015)

Just started working on Cluster ten.
Focus are sounds without focus as this is cluster X. :shock: 

From now until Cluster ten is released Massive unlimited is available at 30% off full price.
At the release of Cluster ten the full price will go up.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 10, 2015)

Cluster Ten is taking form.
Uploaded the first demo composition for Cluster Ten called "Path Of Ontology". A mystic giant.

All sounds heard come from Cluster Ten (apart from snare and bass drum which come from Massive unlimited Cluster Nine).
No fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output.

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... f-ontology


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 19, 2015)

Time for the next demo of cluster ten called, Jimi's Walkabout.

The sound is based on the amp noise from the noise oscillator, hence the connection to Jimi. The rest is self-explanatory should you’ve ever happened to experience a walkabout together with our beloved mr hendrix.

Single preset demo. Preset "Drone Atone Scape".
Single note, holding D3 all the way through and adding a couple of F4 towards the end, with automation of the assigned macro knobs.
No fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... -walkabout

30% discount until release of cluster ten. After release the price will go up.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 20, 2015)

Added new demo called "Flutetrumpet Glocken", using two presets.
First instrument is a fluttering flute/trumpet and second instrument is a mallet (glocken).
Both share the same design technique which uses looped envelopes with modulation of the speed. Holding a long note turns both into a "evolving textural soundscape" if you wish.
All sounds heard in the demo come from the two presets with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... et-glocken

Getting close to release.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 21, 2015)

Uploaded new demo called "Pollution", (preset name is "Shape Of Haunt" which is a tempo-synced pulsating percussive sound).

Single preset demo holding single note (D2) with automation of the macro knobs.
No fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-void/pollution

This is the last demo before release of Cluster Ten, which should happen within the next 24 hours.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 22, 2015)

Cluster ten released.

Cluster Ten has seen the light.
This is the cluster without theme, a cryptic cluster X, containing 14 new presets.
The total collection is now 212 sounds.

The site is yet to be updated so the 30% discount is still available a couple of more hours.

If you haven’t had a listen already, heres the demos for Cluster Ten.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... luster-ten

Massive continues to amaze.

Hope you enjoy

Mikael Adle
Leap Into The Void


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 18, 2015)

Working on Cluster eleven.
Theme for this cluster is an industrial and distorted ambient construction kit.
First demo is up, called Polluted.

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-void/polluted

All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited "Cluster eleven" with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 23, 2015)

Added new demo for "Cluster eleven". Industrial, dark and distorted, called "Lead-208".

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-void/lead-208

All sounds heard come from cluster eleven with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 24, 2015)

Uploaded the third demo for "Cluster eleven" called "The Latter". Slow and distorted with doom drum sequence, sync lead with LFO mod and self res feedback towards the end.

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-void/the-latter

All sounds heard come from cluster eleven with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output.

This is the last demo before the release of Cluster Eleven which will happen within the next 12 hours or so.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Mar 24, 2015)

Just started working on Cluster Twelve.
Theme for this cluster is dark soundscapes.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Mar 25, 2015)

Uploaded the first demo for Cluster twelve, called "Allure Of The Occult".

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... the-occult

All sounds heard come from cluster twelve with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Mar 28, 2015)

Added second demo for Cluster twelve, called "Distance" based on a single preset, holding D3 then D2.

Please enjoy.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-void/distance

All sounds heard come from the preset with no automation and no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## peksi (Mar 29, 2015)

It is amazing to see you have truly lived up to your word and kept on pushing this library for around two years already making this a high value product. Thanks for your effort Mikael. Going to get this.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Mar 30, 2015)

peksi @ Sun Mar 29 said:


> It is amazing to see you have truly lived up to your word and kept on pushing this library for around two years already making this a high value product. Thanks for your effort Mikael. Going to get this.


Thanks peksi, great to hear.
Gotta give Mike Daliot (mastermind behind Massive) credit for this great tool.

I'm celebrating Leap Into The Void second anniversary (starting tomorrow), so, please hold off at least til tomorrow.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Apr 6, 2015)

Uploaded a third demo for Cluster Twelve, called "Graveyard Ambience".
Single preset soundscape with automation of the assigned macro knobs.

Please enjoy.



All sounds heard come from the preset with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Apr 7, 2015)

Added a fourth demo for Cluster twelve, using a single preset with automation of the assigned macro knobs, called "Obskyr Myst".

Please enjoy.




All sounds heard come from the preset with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Apr 10, 2015)

Cluster twelve released.

Cluster Twelve has seen the light.
Dark luring soundscapes (10 new presets).
The total collection is now 234 sounds.

If you haven’t had a listen already, please have a listen to the demos.



Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/leap-into-the-vo ... ter-twelve

All sounds heard come from cluster twelve with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output.

Dark luring Massive.

Hope you enjoy

Mikael Adle
Leap Into The Void


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jun 30, 2015)

Working on Massive Unlimited "Cluster Thirteen" which will feature a mixture of synth plucks, dirtscapes and sequenced sounds.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 1, 2015)

Added first demo for Cluster thirteen, called "Dance". A disco tune excerpt, featuring a multitrack drum sequence (with pattern variation morph towards the end), two synth plucks, picked bass and a "padscape" with subtle bit crush and feedback.
Both the plucks and the bass contains automation of the assigned macro knobs to show the coloring and character variations possible (starting around 0:50 for the pluck and around 1:40 for the bass).

Please enjoy the disco.



_All sounds heard come from cluster thirteen with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output._


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 1, 2015)

Added second demo for Cluster thirteen, a mystic "Riddle" with a mallet/pluck-ish sound, picked bass, two synth plucks and a soundscape/evolving pad.

Please enjoy.



_All sounds come from cluster thirteen with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output._


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 7, 2015)

Uploaded a third demo composition for Cluster thirteen called "Strawl", featuring a multitrack drum sequence, synth pluck, poly synth and a bass.
Automation of the assigned macro knobs is applied on the synth sounds and pattern morphing for the sequence towards the end.

This is the last demo before release of cluster thirteen.

Please enjoy.



_All sounds heard come from cluster thirteen with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output._


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 8, 2015)

Cluster thirteen released.

Cluster Thirteen has seen the light.
This is a collection of various sounds with an emphasis on synth plucks.
You’ll find multitrack (drum) sequences, padscapes and picked basses aswell in this package of 16 new presets.
The total collection now contains 250 sounds.

If you haven’t had a listen already, please have a listen to the demos.



_All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited cluster thirteen with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output._

Hope you enjoy

Mikael Adle
Leap Into The Void


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 17, 2015)

Just started the design process for Cluster fourteen, with a focus on bass drums.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 18, 2015)

Uploaded the first demo for Cluster fourteen called "Mastodontus".
First minute (1:13) contains sounds exclusively from cluster fourteen. When the bass comes in and through the track, sounds from earlier clusters are involved aswell.
All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited.

Please enjoy.



_No fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output._


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 18, 2015)

Added a new demo for cluster fourteen, called "Joseph Pulitzer".
Three bass drums are used with automation of the assigned macro knobs (one of the bass drums is a sequenced pattern) along with two aggressive "FM/additive" tones eventually, turning the piece into an industrial gabba award.

Turn up the volume and, please enjoy.



_All sounds heard come from cluster fourteen with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output._


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 21, 2015)

Uploaded a new beatzy, soft RnB-ish demo for Cluster fourteen called "Present", featuring a tight muddy kick, noise/clap, hi hat and a "fretless" bass, all from cluster fourteen. Other sounds (synth and picked guitar) from Massive unlimited are also used.

Find your present and relax.



_All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited with no fx used but a Low cut EQ and a small amount of limiter on the output._


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 22, 2015)

Cluster Fourteen released.

The focus for this cluster has been kick drums. To go a bit more in-depth and further in detail, this clusters main theme has been serial filter placement.
All in all 15 new sounds from kicks to hat, clap, synth, bass, percussion.
The total collection now contains 265 sounds.

Please find the demo playlist for Cluster fourteen below.



All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Aug 2, 2015)

Working on Cluster Fifteen.
Theme for this cluster is evolving soundscapes.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Aug 4, 2015)

Composed first demo for Cluster Fifteen, a "dreamy" theme called "Pleasant Occupation", featuring two soundscapes/evolving pads with automation of the assigned macro knobs on the first.

Please enjoy.



All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited Cluster Fifteen with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Aug 5, 2015)

Uploaded a second demo for Massive unlimited Cluster Fifteen, called "Clear", featuring a single preset tempo-synced soundscape/pad with subtle morphing automation and also added drive at the end.

Please enjoy.



Everything heard come from the single preset with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Aug 9, 2015)

Added a new composition for Massive unlimited Cluster Fifteen, called "Coloring", based on one soundscape and two synth sounds with coloring and morphing automation of the assigned macro faders.

This is the last demo before release of Cluster Fifteen, which is very close.

Please enjoy.



All sounds heard come from cluster fifteen with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Aug 10, 2015)

Cluster Fifteen released.

Fresh as a wind, Cluster Fifteen is here with focus on delicate soundscapes (that also can be found and used as pads). Cluster Fifteen contains ten presets, seven scapes and three melodic synth sounds.
The complete Massive unlimited collection now contains 275 sounds.

Four demos are available from the playlist below with sounds from Cluster Fifteen exclusively.

Please enjoy.



All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited cluster fifteen with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 10, 2015)

Working on Cluster Sixteen.
Theme for this cluster is experimental sequences.

After Cluster Sixteen has been released, there will be a price raise.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 10, 2015)

Added a first demo for Cluster Sixteen called "Phantasmagoria", using a single preset (with the same name) with automation of the assigned macro knobs.
It starts with the initial preset, a sequenced "gater" synth atmo which is then morphed into the void (based on the iron wave) and back to the "gater" synth seq (in a different state).
No fx used.

Please enjoy.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 12, 2015)

Added a second composition for Cluster Sixteen called "Tube Colossus", featuring two presets (one distorted synth sequence and one multitrack percussive sequence/scape) with automation of the assigned macro knobs.
No fx used.

Please enjoy.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 15, 2015)

Added a new composition called "What You See Is What You Not Get", featuring three sounds from cluster sixteen and guitar, pads, sequence from earlier Massive unlimited clusters.
All sounds come from Massive unlimited.

Please enjoy.



No fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output.

Getting closer to a Cluster Sixteen release (AND a price raise).


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 20, 2015)

Cluster sixteen released.

Focus for this cluster has been experimental sequences. The outcome is a diverse collection of sequenced sounds and a couple of bass/leads, all in all ten new presets.
The complete Massive unlimited collection now contains 285 sounds.

All subscribers should have received Cluster Sixteen by now. If not, please contact me.

Four demos are available from the playlist below.

Please enjoy.



All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 21, 2016)

Working on cluster seventeen, featuring expressive synth sounds, leads and keys.

First demo for Cluster seventeen is up, showing a single preset with a resonating string character (acoustic guitar-ish) in a 5/4 rhythmic fashion.

Please enjoy.



And a second composition called "Gamma Waves", featuring three synth lead/keys presets (one of them with a slight reed character), all from upcoming cluster seventeen.



_All sounds heard come from cluster seventeen with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output._


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 26, 2016)

New demo up called "The Richer The Depth", using two presets, a bass with filter cut envelope and an evolving pad with color morphing of the assigned macro knobs.

Please enjoy.



_All sounds heard come from the two presets with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output._

Getting closer to a cluster seventeen release which should happen in a day or two.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jan 29, 2016)

Cluster seventeen released.

This is a cluster of expressive leads, basses and an evolving pad.
Several of the sounds are hybrids towards pads, guitar, bassoon, flute and a harp.
The complete Massive unlimited collection now contains 295 sounds.

All subscribers should have received Cluster Seventeen by now. If not, please contact me.

Four demos are available from the playlist below.

Please enjoy.



All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 9, 2016)

Started working on Cluster eighteen. This cluster features rhythmic synths, rhythm-beds, gate synth sequences and the likes.

Two demos are already up.

First demo, called "Paraphrase", using two presets, a multi-track sequence and a rhythmic synth-line, with automation of the assigned macro knobs.

Please enjoy.




Second demo, called "Tektu Unearth", is using a single preset with automation (morphing) of the assigned macro knobs.
Starting with the initial preset holding D1, there is coloring with distortion and osc color in the first half and complete morphing for the second, towards the end, entering a reversed/ramp character and a lead melody.



_All sounds heard come from the single preset with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output._


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 20, 2016)

Cluster eighteen released.

This cluster features synth sequences, rhythm-beds and gate synths all found under the ”Synth Misc/Other sequences” tab in Massives browser.
12 new sounds are available from the re-opened download area, found from the product page.
The complete Massive unlimited collection now contains 307 sounds.

All subscribers should have received the Cluster Eighteen release mail by now. If not, please contact me.

Four demos are available from the playlist below.

Please enjoy.



All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited Cluster eighteen with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Feb 23, 2016)

We are rapidly entering *Cluster nineteen* which features sounds based on the unison feature, either detune and/or width and characteristic envelopes for the attack phase.

Three new demos are available with the first called "Brassy Emotion", using two presets, a sub bass with a reverse character and a expressive brassy synth sound.



Second demo "Strontium Maximum" using three different "unison spread" presets (with initial cutoff envelopes) with automation of the assigned macro knobs.
Filter 1 = cutoff envelope and filter 2 = cutoff sequence.



And a third demo for Cluster nineteen, called "Eloquent Attribute". Two sounds are used, the first is a bright synth key sound (clav color) with unison, phaser and flanger coloring and the second is a rounded, almost padlike unison lead with cutoff envelope that eventually is morphed towards a filter cut sequence.



Please do enjoy.


_All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited Cluster nineteen with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output._

After this release there will be a price raise!


----------



## Mikael Adle (Mar 4, 2016)

Cluster nineteen released.

Cluster nineteen features 12 synth sounds that all uses the unison feature for either detune, width or both. You'll find synth brass, sub bass, synth plucks, huge synths, mono lead and a pad.
Many have the option to morph between a filter cut envelope and a filter cut sequence.
Hear examples of the filter A-B morphing in the demo tune ”Strontium Maximum” and towards the end of the demo ”Eloquent Attribute”.
The complete Massive unlimited collection now contains 319 sounds.

All subscribers should have received the Cluster Nineteen release mail by now. If not, please contact me.

Three demos are available from the playlist below.

Please enjoy.



All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited Cluster nineteen with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output.

*Price will go up in about 24 hours!*


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 22, 2016)

Cluster twenty released.

Dear Massive unlimited subscribers.

Massive unlimited Cluster Twenty has been released.

Cluster twenty features 11 new presets all featuring phase modulation in various forms. Most are sequences with a metallic percussive character or distorted synth sequence. One is a "hammond" organ.

The complete Massive unlimited collection now contains 330 sounds.

All subscribers should have received the Cluster Twenty release mail by now. If not, please contact me.

Hope you'll enjoy.



All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited Cluster twenty with no fx used but a Low cut EQ (below 40Hz) and a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jun 18, 2017)

Working on cluster 21, featuring a couple of expressive leads, smooth pad, deep snappy (pluck) bass and a expressive brassy synth sound so far.
Focus is lots of voices (unison) with and without oscillator phase restart on gate.

Added a first demo called "Night Stillness", featuring a deeper tempo-synced evolving pad.

Please enjoy.



No fx used.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jun 19, 2017)

Cluster twenty-one released.

Cluster twenty-one features 10 new presets and have a focus on the voice tab in Massive with smacking fast sub bass, synth pluck, synth flute, tempo-synced pads and a huge (stacked) synth sound.
The complete Massive unlimited collection now contains 340 sounds.

All subscribers should have received the Cluster Twenty-one announcement mail by now. If not, please contact me.

Hope you'll enjoy.



All sounds heard come from Massive unlimited Cluster twenty-one with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 22, 2017)

I didn't get the email but I see that I can download them from the site.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jun 22, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> I didn't get the email but I see that I can download them from the site.


Thanks. Yes, the login details are the same.
There always seem to be 1-3 or so that get caught in a filter somewhere.
If you didn't unsubscribe from the mail-list that is.


----------



## Mornats (Jun 22, 2017)

How on earth did I miss this one? Pay day tomorrow so I know what I'm getting :D


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jun 24, 2017)

Mornats said:


> How on earth did I miss this one? Pay day tomorrow so I know what I'm getting :D


You tell me 
Hope you'll enjoy.


----------



## Mornats (Jun 24, 2017)

I was not disappointed :D


----------

